# I am watching TV / I would watch TV



## suzumiya link

hello. I have a question and is.. in Mandarin Chinese how I say a sentence in gerund and with would?

example the times:
I watch the T.V= 我观看电视 ( wo guan kan dianshi)
I watched the T.V= 我观看到电视 ( wo guan kan dao dianshi)
I have watched the T.V= 我已经观看了电视( wo yijing guan kan le dianshi)
I will see the T.V= 我会观看到电视 ( wo hui guan kan dao dianshi)
I'm watching the T.V= ?
I would watch the T.V=?

Can you help me? please


----------



## BODYholic

I'm watching the T.V= 在看
I would watch the T.V= 会看


----------



## tristen

suzumiya link said:


> hello. I have a question and is.. in Mandarin Chinese how I say a sentence in gerund and with would?
> 
> example the times:
> I watch the T.V= 我观看电视 ( wo guan kan dianshi)
> I watched the T.V= 我观看到电视 ( wo guan kan dao dianshi)
> I have watched the T.V= 我已经观看了电视( wo yijing guan kan le dianshi)
> I will see the T.V= 我会观看到电视 ( wo hui guan kan dao dianshi)
> I'm watching the T.V= ?
> I would watch the T.V=?
> 
> Can you help me? please



Usually we don't say 看到电视, we just say 看电视, unless you want to refer to the physical object TV set.

I watch the T.V=  我看电视
I watched the T.V= 我看了电视 
I have watched the T.V= 我已经看过这个电视 
I will see the T.V= 我会看这个电视
I'm watching the T.V= ? 我正在看电视
I would watch the T.V=? 我会看电视


----------



## suzumiya link

thankyou very much!!amm.. one question more.. to form the past continuous and future continuous, how is? thankyou per your help.


----------



## tristen

past progressive 过去一直在做
future progressive 将来会一直做


----------



## suzumiya link

thankyou very much!! I have been studying chinese but.. I didn't get nothing in internet about verb tenses, then, the sentences in compound times would be so?
我过去一直在做看电视= I was seeing the T.V
我将来会一直做看电视= I will be seeing the T.V

of new, thankyou very much per ur help!!^^


----------



## BODYholic

我过去一直在做看电视
我将来会一直做看电视


----------



## suzumiya link

mmm is without ''做'' or with that? I'm confused.. and how I can say this time?:
 I had seen the T.V.?
 I have been seeing the T.V
I had  been seeing the T.V

thankyou of new per ur help .. sorry for the inconvenience. but I need all the verb tenses in mandarin, 'cos In internet I did not get nothing.


----------



## Geysere

"做" and "看" are two different verbs, you cannot put them together. So just use "看".
What do you mean by "seeing the T.V."? You mean the T.V. set or watching T.V.? In Chinese there is no conjugation of verbs, or no tenses for verbs. We have to provide additional information to indicate the tense.
"I had seen(watched?) the T.V." ~ 我看*了*电视
"I have been seeing(watching?) the T.V.(for the past two hours)" ~我(过去两小时)一直在看电视 OR 我看了两小时的电视
"I had been seeing(watching?) the T.V." ~ This one I'm not sure, what do you want to say exactly?


----------



## suzumiya link

ah sorry was wrong.. is:
I had watched the T.V
I have been watching the T.V
I had been watching the T.V =in this I want to say that I had been doing the action of to watch the television and now already I don't do that.
做 that is the '' to do'' verb? thankyou.


----------



## Staarkali

You can find answers to all your questions here, but I feel you should forget about the concept of tense like you are used to in Spanish or English, because soon or late you will be trapped into translating subtle sentences that have no real direct match in Chinese; and vice versa from Chinese to Western European languages.
(I don't say this approach is completely wrong, it might be a first step for feeling the "cultural distance", but keep in mind it is really clumsy)

For the "ing" form, if I were you I would start studying (directly from the Chinese point of view) the differences between 正在 (short form 在) and 着, which are two major "auxiliaries" in Mandarin.


----------



## Geysere

做 in general means "to do" and "to make", but depending on the words after it, the corresponding English verb can be very different. And as Staarkali have said, you cannot worry too much about tense when translating into Chinese. Just add some adverbials, complements or auxiliaries to indicate the tense.


----------



## suzumiya link

thankyou very much geysere and Staarkali, I will follow your council, but I do not have a teacher for that, I am self-taught. I do not have sufficient economic resources to pay a teacher o course, per what I need use the internet in his totality.
anew thankyou per your help.^^
I will pass continually for this place, maybe like that, I will have could understand more about the mandarin and his grammar.

PD: sorry per having used the perfect future from British English.( the custom XDD)


----------



## sqlines

Geysere said:


> "I had seen(watched?) the T.V." ~ 我看*了*电视
> "I have been seeing(watching?) the T.V.(for the past two hours)" ~我(过去两小时)一直在看电视 OR 我看了两小时的电视
> "I had been seeing(watching?) the T.V." ~ This one I'm not sure, what do you want to say exactly?


 
I was wondering whether it is acceptable to translate "I had been watching TV" as "我当时正在看电视"


----------



## Geysere

sqlines said:


> I was wondering whether it is acceptable to translate "I had been watching TV" as "我当时正在看电视"


I think we usually translate "我当时正在看电视" as "I was watching the TV". Maybe the difference between "I had been watching TV" and the previous sentence is that the latter emphasizes that 我当时正在看电视,并且已经看了一段时间了. Anyway I'm not a native English speaker, I'm still confused of this tense.


----------

